
Runtastic.com Removing Web Version - jmlucjav
https://www.runtastic.com/en/web-update
======
jmlucjav
I used the web version to track swimming, workout etc, now it's gone. They let
you export your data (waiting for mine)...anyone knows of a good replacement
(with web version), that ideally allows to import Runtastic data?

